# Know of a good site to learn how to write Batch files?



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

thanks....Im looking to learn...


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

http://www.allenware.com/icsw/icswidx.htm is an online course, look sthorough, but i did not go too deeply into it, just glancing.

Looks free

Yahoo search on this


----------

